# Paxson: "I deserved from Eddy better than that" (merge-o-rama)



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Paxson : "I deserved from Eddy better than that"*

I think Paxson feels slighted by the lack of response from the Eddy camp. No "thank you's" or any acknowledgement from Eddy for going through with the trade to Pax.

:dead:

Link

Is it Paxson's fault for making it personal? I have a few other interesting tidbits from Pax today as well.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*

What the ****? After all of this Pax wanted a ****ing thank you? How far in your own *** do you have to be for that to be your reality?

Someone slap that guy back into reality.


----------



## Aesop (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*

Players always say how it's a business. However, such situations can emotionally affect the employees of any business. This has taken a toil on Pax but he has kept the best interest of the Bulls in the forefront. He'll get over it.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*

:boohoo: 

Gee, Pax - Maybe if you didn't try to cram DNA testing down his pie-hole. Testing that was of dubious legality in Illinois and out and out illegal in 40 of the 50 states.

p.s. What the hell is wrong with Paxson. Can't someone take him aside and tell him to stop talking NOW.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*

there's no crying in basketball.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*

I agreew ith Pax on this one


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*

What's the ettiqute for a "thank you" on a S&T in the NBA? The trade was only made official 2 hours ago. You can send someone a wedding present for one whole year after the wedding.

Pax, maybe it's in the mail. Just come home and wait by the box. Please don't talk to any reporters for a few days.

EDIT: Man, Pax seems wacked. He is not close with Curry. He flat out said he had not talked to Curry for several weeks during his interview that is posted on the Score. Has Curry even been in front of a mic to say what his state of mind has been this summer? Or to thank Pax? Why does Pax feel so sorry for himself? It's not like he is the one that had the health scare of his life.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*



johnston797 said:


> What's the ettiqute for a "thank you" on a S&T in the NBA? The trade was only made official 2 hours ago. You can send someone a wedding present for one whole year after the wedding.
> 
> Pax, maybe it's in the mail. Just come home and wait by the box. Please don't talk to any reporters for a few days.


 

 as upset as Pax was last night who would be looking to call him right then ? Maybe Eddy decided to wait a day or so until he at least cooled off some before calling and talking to him.IMO its beginning to look alot like some of the stuff Pax did came from upstairs and he didnt really want to do it but its his job.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*



johnston797 said:


> What's the ettiqute for a "thank you" on a S&T in the NBA? The trade was only made official 2 hours ago. You can send someone a wedding present for one whole year after the wedding.
> 
> Pax, maybe it's in the mail. Just come home and wait by the box. Please don't talk to any reporters for a few days.


I highly doubt they are going to ever talk to Pax ever again.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*

The guy basically says take the test or never play for us again and expects hugs and kisses from the EC camp? Just [EDIT], Pax.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*

This really is a stunning quote from Paxson. Color me stunned once again.

I don't know what to say. This guy is out to lunch.


----------



## Lets_Play_2 (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*

From a Pax supporter - John, get over it & move on...

It's business, and Eddy wanted a deal that was more to his liking from elsewhere - ANYWHERE ELSE, as long as it met his money requirements. And he's got that, but methinks he's going to regret pulling all this down the road, assuming he's healthy.

He's going to be a lead option on a team where there's never been a shot they didn't like & wouldn't take, no matter the percentage chance of making it. Larry Brown is likely to set the all-time record for complete game MIGRANE HEADACHES, and who knows how bad it will get in the regular season.

And as we all know, NY sports news media is sooo kind to NYK players and the team in general. I figure by mid season they'll be doing their absolute best to run Eddy out of town. I liked Eddy on the Bulls (because he didn't have to be "THE MAN"), but NY is a tough town for pro sports of any type, and this 22 year old KID is going to get a real trial by fire. He's going to need AD there in the worst way, because AD has a tough enough hide for both of them.

Good Luck in the big town, Eddy - you just got into the deep water.....


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*

You gotta be freaking kidding me. 

Up to this point, while I think it's mostly the Bulls fault for things getting to where they got, I've seen it as at least an understandable reaction from the Bulls perspective. But this is just plain foolish.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*



Lets_Play_2 said:


> From a Pax supporter - John, get over it & move on...
> 
> It's business, and Eddy wanted a deal that was more to his liking from elsewhere - ANYWHERE ELSE, as long as it met his money requirements. And he's got that, but methinks he's going to regret pulling all this down the road, assuming he's healthy.
> 
> ...



It's actually going to be easier for Eddy. He has two of his best friends on the team in Jamal and Q. Marbury is "the man" not Eddy. The New York Media will go after Isiah before it goes after Eddy. Unlike here with the Bulls where we are always siding with management. And Eddy gets to play in the garden, the greatest basketball mecca in the world. I mean, we rode Eddy hard for all the early years of his career, and he is from Chicago, so he also had to deal with all the hangers on. Frankly leaving Chicago, no matter where he went was going to be good for him. Maybe he'll have more time to concentrate on basketball, and less time to worry about fixing problems for his extended family in chicago, no?


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*



Mikedc said:


> But this is just plain foolish.


I agree. Furthermore, if Pax is this delusional on this point, I now have little doubt that he screwed this up each and every step of the way and it wasn't just a reasonable disagreement. How could Curry's camp discuss and negociate any deal if Paxson is this wacked?.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*

cmon guys.. you gotta give Pax a break here... i think he truly cared for curry and was trying to do everything possible to make sure eddy was fine

i really think that this 6 month ordeal really took a toll on him... 

Here's to some props PAX for stickin for the RIGHT WAY


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*

You know what fellas:

I got Paxson's back on this one. This dispute is personal. At the core of this disagreement are fundamental misunderstandings between the two parties. Does anyone really doubt that Paxson truly believes that the DNA test is needed to protect Eddy? 

He doesn't understand how Curry would recklessly play without fully exploring his medical condition. He doesn't understand why Eddy didn't jump on his conditional contract offer. He doesn't understand how he became painted as revolting using the test as a bargaining chip.

This is the type of issue that is enough to make someone quit. Paxson cares about Eddy and this is -- with no overstatement -- a life or death situation.

Is he right? I don't know. I won't call him wrong. Just as I won't call Curry wrong for protecting his privacy and exercising his right to not take this test. The two views were both merited. There was no easy/correct resolution. And, if Paxson feels burned and letdown for the next couple weeks, so be it.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*



nanokooshball said:


> cmon guys.. you gotta give Pax a break here... i think he truly cared for curry and was trying to do everything possible to make sure eddy was fine
> 
> i really think that this 6 month ordeal really took a toll on him...
> 
> Here's to some props PAX for stickin for the RIGHT WAY


 hey, you stole my post .


----------



## Nobull1 (Oct 6, 2002)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*



nanokooshball said:


> cmon guys.. you gotta give Pax a break here... i think he truly cared for curry and was trying to do everything possible to make sure eddy was fine
> 
> i really think that this 6 month ordeal really took a toll on him...
> 
> Here's to some props PAX for stickin for the RIGHT WAY


Pax is sounding like a little ??tch

Pax keeps sounding pompous and close minded.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*



such sweet thunder said:


> You know what fellas:
> 
> I got paxson's back on this one. This dispute is personal. At the core of this disagreement are fundamental misunderstandings between the two parteis. Does anyone really doubt that Paxson truly believes that the DNA test is needed to protect Eddy?
> 
> ...


Pax is guilty of forgetting the #1 rule of the nba 


ITS A BUSINESS it seems Eddys camp came into it as a business deal and Pax came into it as the overprotective mom. You cant do that when money is involved .


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*

http://www.suntimes.com/output/sports/cst-spt-bull04.html



> "It's been a long summer,'' said Leon Rose, Curry's lead agent, "but I'm happy for Eddy and his family. Eddy's now able to get a fair deal and move on. *I am also appreciative that the Bulls did the right thing.* Everyone sacrificed in this one. Hopefully, things will work out for everybody involved.''


That's not bad. It's from Curry's agent. Curry has yet to have a published quote that I have seen. Certainly nothing that is not a total cliche.




nanokooshball said:


> Here's to some props PAX for stickin for the RIGHT WAY


The right way - Illegal in 40 states but not in Illinois."" Should this be a new board slogan?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*

Paxson is reacting different than his players are


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*



TRUTHHURTS said:


> Pax is guilty of forgetting the #1 rule of the nba
> 
> 
> ITS A BUSINESS it seems Eddys camp came into it as a business deal and Pax came into it as the overprotective mom. You cant do that when money is involved .


 I'm sure your stance is easier when you don't have a personal relationship with Curry. Paxson isn't just trading Curry, he's allowing him to enter a potentially fatal situation. You think this thought has crossed Paxson's mind?

Once again, I don't have any concrete feelings about how this dispute was resolved. But, I am willing to give both parties a pass and admit that the dispute was personal. The dipsute was emotional. And, the dispute was much bigger then the usual quid-pro-quo basketball transaction.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*



such sweet thunder said:


> Does anyone really doubt that Paxson truly believes that the DNA test is needed to protect Eddy?


My last post of the night ---- Pax *traded* Curry and got back a reasonable package for an RFA. Is this the right moral stand if Paxson really thinks it's life or death. Didn't he just enable Curry by letting him sign a $60M contract? Wouldn't it be a wake-up call to just release Curry?

Pax clearly is confused about what his goals and interests were and what Curry's goals and interests were. No pax, there was not a 100% alignment. I would have more respect for Paxson and his views in this matter if he showed Curry *any* real respect for his differing views. Instead, he downplayed them and belittled them to the press. Not to mention Pax's public (and private?) "Bait and Switch" on abiding by Cannom's diagnosis.


----------



## Aesop (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*



spongyfungy said:


> Paxson is reacting different than his players are


Who hit that shot over Tyson at the end of that clip? It's fuzzy.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*



such sweet thunder said:


> I'm sure your stance is easier when you don't have a personal relationship with Curry. Paxson isn't just trading Curry, he's allowing him to enter a potentially fatal situation. You think this thought has crossed Paxson's mind?
> 
> Once again, I don't have any concrete feelings about how this dispute was resolved. But, I am willing to give both parties a pass and admit that the dispute was personal. The dipsute was emotional. And, the dispute was much bigger then the usual quid-pro-quo basketball transaction.


 It was personal. I would never put anyone in jeopardy before the audio got cut off, Paxson went on to say if his son was in the situation, he would have him take the test as well and that's how the Bulls organization feels about Eddy. 

Paxson cannot help but feel like Eddy is an ingrate, after all he and the organization has done for him and offered him. He mentioned that Curry only spent 10 minutes at the Berto all summer and now he's not getting a response from Eddy.

To be fair to Eddy, he was going through a whole bunch of tests today.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*



johnston797 said:


> My last post of the night ---- Pax *traded* Curry and got back a reasonable package for an RFA. Is this the right moral stand if Paxson really thinks it's life or death. Didn't he just enable Curry by letting him sign a $60M contract? Wouldn't it be a wake-up call to just release Curry?
> 
> Pax clearly is confused about what his goals and interests were and what Curry's goals and interests were. No pax, there was not a 100% alignment. I would have more respect for Paxson and his views in this matter if he showed Curry *any* real respect for his differing views. Instead, he downplayed them and belittled them to the press. Not to mention Pax's public (and private?) "Bait and Switch" on abiding by Cannom's diagnosis.


 like people are saying on this board, one has to separate feelings and ones own personal views with the business of basketball. During the tearful press conference, Pax still went ahead and addressed the trade from a basketball perspective


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*



such sweet thunder said:


> I'm sure your stance is easier when you don't have a personal relationship with Curry. Paxson isn't just trading Curry, he's allowing him to enter a potentially fatal situation. You think this thought has crossed Paxson's mind?
> 
> Once again, I don't have any concrete feelings about how this dispute was resolved. But, I am willing to give both parties a pass and admit that the dispute was personal. The dipsute was emotional. And, the dispute was much bigger then the usual quid-pro-quo basketball transaction.


Doesnt matter 

Contracts are business you deviate from that and someone always gets upset. Paxson isnt allowing him to enter anything because its not Paxsons decision on whether Eddy can play basketball again its Eddys .But thats the problem right there Paxson cant seem to grasp that its not his decision if Curry plays again only if Curry plays for the Bulls again .

IT seems to me that pax was saying things he maybe didnt realy feel but had to say because its his job and Eddy and family got mad because they felt pax was going too far .You know its like the guy in Karate kid who was told to sweep the leg and then when he did and Daniel was hurt he jumped up apologizing ?


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*



spongyfungy said:


> like people are saying on this board, one has to separate feelings and ones own personal views with the business of basketball. During the tearful press conference, Pax still went ahead and addressed the trade from a basketball perspective


So if Paxson switched off the Personal mode when he traded Eddy, he should have kept it switched off publicly from that point on. Even if this meant staying away from mics and cameras.

p.s. OK, that last one wasn't my last.

p.p.s. The Trib has an article about that quote up now.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*



johnston797 said:


> My last post of the night ---- Pax *traded* Curry and got back a reasonable package for an RFA. Is this the right moral stand if Paxson really thinks it's life or death. Didn't he just enable Curry by letting him sign a $60M contract? Wouldn't it be a wake-up call to just release Curry?
> 
> Pax clearly is confused about what his goals and interests were and what Curry's goals and interests were. No pax, there was not a 100% alignment. I would have more respect for Paxson and his views in this matter if he showed Curry *any* real respect for his differing views. Instead, he downplayed them and belittled them to the press. Not to mention Pax's public (and private?) "Bait and Switch" on abiding by Cannom's diagnosis.


How is giving Curry a "wake-up call" preserving his health? What in the world does that accomplish?

You say Paxson enabled Curry by trading him. However, despite the option Paxson had of sitting Curry on the bench for a year, would that really prevent him from playing professional basketball again? Does anyone doubt that if Eddy would have unhappily sat out a year that he would have signed a multi-year deal in the offseason.

The fact of the matter is that Paxson is not the arbitor of Curry's career.

You're pissed off, and I hear that, but the solution you propose above is no better for Eddy's healthy.

And by the way, Paxson clearly expressed respect and sympathy for Curry's view (to not take the test) during a radio interview a few weeks back. 

And breaking away from Johnson here for a second, what really gets me about this whole arguement is that many people on these boards don't really see both sides at all. It seems like you're either a Paxson lover or a hater. I wish everybody was willing to be complimentary at times, critical at other times, but level headed all the time?


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*



TRUTHHURTS said:


> Doesnt matter
> You know its like the guy in Karate kid who was told to sweep the leg and then when he did and Daniel was hurt he jumped up apologizing ?


I actually have no clue what the you are talking about. . . but I gave you a rep point for quoting the Karate Kid anyways.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*



Darius Miles Davis said:


> The fact of the matter is that Paxson is not the arbitor of Curry's career.


Yep, I have been saying this for weeks.....



Darius Miles Davis said:


> And by the way, Paxson clearly expressed respect and sympathy for Curry's view (to not take the test) during a radio interview a few weeks back.


I might have found if more convincing if he didn't belittle the Doctors that Curry "found" and blindly speculated that a DNA test could could saved Reggie Lewis' life.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*

The article on the Trib makes it sounds like Pax was looking for direct communication from Curry during the last few weeks of the negotiation and not getting it. Changes the picture a bit. Still odd. 

Looking for thanks for an offer smaller than the Knicks were willing to give which included a manditory DNA test.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*



such sweet thunder said:


> I'm sure your stance is easier when you don't have a personal relationship with Curry. Paxson isn't just trading Curry, he's allowing him to enter a potentially fatal situation. You think this thought has crossed Paxson's mind?


One approach to that situation is to say "Fine, be off with you if you're not going to take my advice, and that way it's not on my conscience. I'll feel bad in any case, but I won't stand by and watch". That seems to be what the Bulls did here.

Another approach would have been to say "I don't agree with your decision, but I ultimately recognize it's yours to make, and given the fact you've been approved by several doctors we recommended, and that you're 'part of the family', we've got your back and are going to put some faith in you and your ability to set your own course.

That would have been a perfectly reasonable way to go about things too, no?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*



spongyfungy said:


> Paxson is reacting different than his players are


I think this is gonna be worse for us than most think. that was dismal


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...lsside,1,1402994.story?coll=cs-home-headlines

*Garcia: Feelings hurt on 2 sides*



> *"I have to wake up to read a newspaper with John Paxson having an attitude," Curry said. "I should have an attitude. If I can live with decisions that are made without pointing fingers, so should they."*
> 
> Paxson's comments were filled with emotion when he defended the Bulls' request for a DNA test that could determine whether Curry has a potentially fatal heart condition.
> 
> ...



sounds like eddy already has the new york in him.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*



MIKEDC said:


> One approach to that situation is to say "Fine, be off with you if you're not going to take my advice, and that way it's not on my conscience. I'll feel bad in any case, but I won't stand by and watch". That seems to be what the Bulls did here.
> 
> Another approach would have been to say "I don't agree with your decision, but I ultimately recognize it's yours to make, and given the fact you've been approved by several doctors we recommended, and that you're 'part of the family', we've got your back and are going to put some faith in you and your ability to set your own course.
> 
> That would have been a perfectly reasonable way to go about things too, no?


If I cared about Eddy, I probably wouldn't have been able to conjure up enough zen to pull off 2. I find it somewhat endearing that Paxson went 1. Mr. Miagi probably would have gone 2.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*

. . .


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*



such sweet thunder said:


> . . .



why'd you delete that? it is kinda tragic.

pax had his howard roark moment. he really believes he is right. and now he needs to move on.

i think eddy had every right to not submit to the test - and yes, i did speculate that he may have even taken the test. jury is still out on that one for me.

the way eddy talked in the third person while taking that deserved in his mind potshot at pax left me a bit cold. but it's all part of it.

unfortunate for both sides.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*

Something mentioned a couple days ago is worth bringing up again. With good reason, lawyers and professional advisors typically discourage clients from talking directly with the opposition. Such things are pretty a given, and pretty much understood. If you're in a legal dispute with someone, you can't expect to go talking to them directly.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*



Mikedc said:


> Another approach would have been to say "I don't agree with your decision, but I ultimately recognize it's yours to make, and given the fact you've been approved by several doctors we recommended, and that you're 'part of the family', we've got your back and are going to put some faith in you and your ability to set your own course.


The problem with that is, what if something serious does happen to Eddy on the court? Are they going to say "Oh it was his decision, poor guy" ? Probably not. It'll come down on Paxson for letting him decide to play when he obviously (it would become obvious if something did happen) shouldn't have been playing.


----------



## katman17 (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*

I think everyone that is dissing Paxson needs to take a step back and look at what Paxson tried to do for Curry and the Bulls. I will admit - yesterday when I heard about the trade I was very upset by it. But after seeing what Paxson did offer Curry and wanted a DNA test to make sure that not only Curry was not at a health risk but also not a financial risk for the Bulls - I have accepted this trade and see it as a positive. Paxson offered Curry a chance to put his health above basketball. He offered him 400,000 if the DNA test came up with negative results - Curry would no longer play basketball but would still be making 400,000 for the next 50 YEARS. If the results came back normal - Curry would have the opportunity to make up to 70 million dollars for 5 years. Paxson did everything right here - he is not to blame and for people asking for Paxson to be fired - what has he done wrong? He has put together a very solid and talented team that will definitely be fun to watch. Sweetney has put up comparible numbers to Curry (i know he isn't baby shaq). I hope that A Davis does get waived and comes back because we do lack a true Center but even if he doesn't this team is definitely one to be wreckened with. They have salary flexibility for the next 2 years plus. And have money to resign key free agents on this team. 

Paxson - has done no wrong at all with this situation and I praise him for looking out for not only the Bulls interest but for Curry's as well.

GO BULLS.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*



Mikedc said:


> Something mentioned a couple days ago is worth bringing up again. With good reason, lawyers and professional advisors typically discourage clients from talking directly with the opposition. Such things are pretty a given, and pretty much understood. If you're in a legal dispute with someone, you can't expect to go talking to them directly.


*Before* resolution.

EDIT: That was only to clarify my previous agreement (which is what you were referring to) with that basic precept when it comes to a legal dispute. I don't think Paxson should expect Curry to be grateful. But I also don't respect Curry's potshots suggesting that Paxson acted in bad faith. The impropriety of such statements goes both ways.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*



Sir Patchwork said:


> The problem with that is, what if something serious does happen to Eddy on the court? Are they going to say "Oh it was his decision, poor guy" ? Probably not. It'll come down on Paxson for letting him decide to play when he obviously (it would become obvious if something did happen) shouldn't have been playing.


First, it's not obvious he shouldn't have been playing if something happens. You assess a risk, make a decision, and live with the consequences. Eddy has to accept there's a (small, from the evidence I can gather) chance he could die in the course of his $50M contract. How much risk is too much? Fair question, but its one that isn't answerable only in hindsight. It's sort of like saying I should have skipped work if I was killed in a car accident on the way there.

Sure, but ahead of time I knew there was a small chance that could happen, but that doesn't mean I shouldn't have gone to work. You have to accept some risk in order to do anything.

Second, reconsider SST's post. The Bulls could have, if they truly wanted to do so, forced the issue and seen how things play out. Suppose Curry dies at half court of MSG. You don't think Paxson willfeel responsible for thatwhen he could have fought the issue but chose to trade Eddy instead? Whether it's fair to himself or not, I think he would.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*



johnston797 said:


> So if Paxson switched off the Personal mode when he traded Eddy, he should have kept it switched off publicly from that point on. Even if this meant staying away from mics and cameras.
> 
> p.s. OK, that last one wasn't my last.
> 
> p.p.s. The Trib has an article about that quote up now.


You can call me gullible but I truly believe Paxson is upset and disappointed in Eddy and he can't shut off his emotions like a robot. It came down to the final hour and Pax had to make a move and he gave Eddy what he wanted. There is a balance too. This S&T was a compromise and you can argue that it was a moral one as well but he has to think of the team. 

Can you imagine the headlines if he just let him go? 
*Morally right Paxson stabs Curry with final move ; releases Curry.
*Fans outraged stubborn GM got nothing.

______________________________________________________

I just want to slap anyone who starts off a post with "If Paxson really cared about Eddy......." Not that I'm Paxson's homeboy, though I've met and talked with him and he's probably one of the most honest people in basketball but to say Paxson had evil intentions for him or that he is "morally bankrupt" is just absurd. 

One can call him misguided or wrong but to call him evil is silly. He took that course of action because he thought he was right. Not as a bargaining tool.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*



Mikedc said:


> First, it's not obvious he shouldn't have been playing if something happens. You assess a risk, make a decision, and live with the consequences. Eddy has to accept there's a (small, from the evidence I can gather) chance he could die in the course of his $50M contract. How much risk is too much? Fair question, but its one that isn't answerable only in hindsight. It's sort of like saying I should have skipped work if I was killed in a car accident on the way there.
> 
> Sure, but ahead of time I knew there was a small chance that could happen, but that doesn't mean I shouldn't have gone to work. You have to accept some risk in order to do anything.


I don't think _you_ would blame Paxson, but I think a whole lot of people would, if Eddy were to die on the court. People would be saying "How could Paxson let him play if he has any chance of dying, he is just a ruthless business man who cares about himself and winning, and has no regard for human life" type stuff. What if Curry were to die on the court, and Paxson said "well that's business". Would it be okay for him to say that? 

I'm just responding to the notion that Paxson needed to keep it all business. The problem is, Paxson knew that if something serious were to happen to Curry on the court, it would become extremely personal, so he handled the situation from a personal standpoint from the beginning, knowing that the outcome could end up being very personal.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*

I don't know that anyone can fault Paxson if he's really concerned for Eddy's life. But with all the pressure, with Eddy being obstinate about his own health considerations, and with Paxson's main function and occupation being managing the team and the organization, I really feel like he was pretty strongarmed.

Many of you seem to be thinking that by trading him to NY, it invalidates the fact that he cares about Eddy's health as a first priority. I'd say that Paxson has repeatedly been denied the capability and cooperation to care about Eddy's health, so he's making the best possible decision he can. 

Is there obviously a business side of it? Sure. Qualifying offer, $32 mil contract, $20 mil over 50 years, whatever you might think of it, there's numbers involved and numbers will always denote how much someone's services are valued and what risk is assessed in their consistency. There is absolutely no way that it can be avoided.

But Paxson is not the commissioner of the NBA. He is the GM for the Chicago Bulls, and he can only extend his influence that far.

Everyone keeps talking about the DNA test, privacy rights associated with it, etc. I can't possibly see why the specific results, interpreted by one single doctor, that would ONLY relate to HCM and this particular genome... why would those results be an invasion of privacy? I understand that Paxson doesn't have the legal right to fire a person because of that, but he does have the right to pay someone to be an employee and then ask them to function within parameters set by the employer. If Eddy didn't pass the DNA test after signing the QO, I think he would have just paid him the QO and thus fulfill the Bulls' side of the contract, then have an impasse for Eddy to not play basketball for the Bulls after that point. 

Privacy is a right, sure, but a job with some particular private organization is NOT a constitutionally protected right.

So I think that in view of all of that, of the insurance policy offered, of the feelings that are getting mixed up into all of this... Paxson might "deserve" from Eddy better than that.

What if the DNA test showed a strong predisposition for HCM? What if, in a few months, Eddy collapses on the court? If I were John Paxson, those would be the only thoughts going through my head. "I let Eddy Curry play a sport that I knew might kill him. I didn't try hard enough to get information that was available to stop this death."

Dismiss that if you want, but having a man's potential death on your own hands is a formula for sleepless nights, in my opinion.

You can call it a business when you're talking about a broken leg. When you're talking about Alonzo Mourning, Grant Hill, Jamal Mashburn, Todd MacCulloch... you can call it a business. Kidney failures, terribly broken ankles, knee surgeries... I understand. But a potentially killer disease that can strike, admittedly, without much warning or clear symptoms? I don't know that I can chalk that up to a business decision and wipe my own hands clean of responsibility.

I hope this doesn't harden Paxson's heart so much that he loses touch with sensitivity. I'm GLAD he's hurt. I hope he would feel just as hurt if this same scenario would happen again in four years. It would mean that someone in the organization is a decent person, beyond being just a decent businessperson.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*



Ron Cey said:


> *Before* resolution.
> 
> EDIT: That was only to clarify my previous agreement (which is what you were referring to) with that basic precept when it comes to a legal dispute. I don't think Paxson should expect Curry to be grateful. But I also don't respect Curry's potshots suggesting that Paxson acted in bad faith. The impropriety of such statements goes both ways.


I dunno. It doesn't seem clear to me whether Paxson is referring to before or after things were settled. If it's before, he doesn't get it. If it's after, I agree that I don't see why he should expect a grateful Curry.

Curry's response seemed pretty careful not to actually say he thinks the Bulls were driving down his value, though he certainly holds it out as a possibility. Here's the quotes in the article (emphasis mine) 



> "I have to wake up to read a newspaper with John Paxson having an attitude," Curry said. "I should have an attitude. *If I can live with decisions that are made without pointing fingers, so should they*."


 


> Curry, who is in New York for two days of examinations by Knicks doctors, *said he was uncertain of the Bulls' motives in pushing DNA testing*.
> 
> "*If* they honestly care about my well-being, it's OK," Curry said. "*If* it was a ploy to get Eddy for cheap, they were not dealing in good faith."
> 
> ...


I can't say I disagree with any of that. The very first sentence comes of sounding clownish, but the thought behind it - if I can walk away without *****ing then so should they" - seems pretty on the money to me.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*



Sir Patchwork said:


> I don't think _you_ would blame Paxson, but I think a whole lot of people would, if Eddy were to die on the court. People would be saying "How could Paxson let him play if he has any chance of dying, he is just a ruthless business man who cares about himself and winning, and has no regard for human life" type stuff. What if Curry were to die on the court, and Paxson said "well that's business". Would it be okay for him to say that?
> 
> I'm just responding to the notion that Paxson needed to keep it all business. The problem is, Paxson knew that if something serious were to happen to Curry on the court, it would become extremely personal, so he handled the situation from a personal standpoint from the beginning, knowing that the outcome could end up being very personal.


I don't disagree, just pointing out there are different approaches to handling it "personally". He could say "Look, it wasn't all business", but this is Eddy's life and Eddy's decision. He chose to play, and it's based on sound advice whether we're still worried or not. That made the choice between him playing here and playing somewhere else. Not only do we care about him as a ball player, we care about him as a person and we want him close at hand. He could have Eddy getting up on the podium next to him and saying the (surprisingly) mature things he's said lately about the natures of the tests and the risks he's facing.

Will some people still blame Pax after all that? Probably so. But it comes with the job. Any job, really. And any risk. You're never going to satisfy everyone, but an honest and good faith effort by all parties will carry the day much more often than not.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*



Mikedc said:


> One approach to that situation is to say "Fine, be off with you if you're not going to take my advice, and that way it's not on my conscience. I'll feel bad in any case, but I won't stand by and watch". That seems to be what the Bulls did here.
> 
> Another approach would have been to say "I don't agree with your decision, but I ultimately recognize it's yours to make, and given the fact you've been approved by several doctors we recommended, and that you're 'part of the family', we've got your back and are going to put some faith in you and your ability to set your own course.
> 
> That would have been a perfectly reasonable way to go about things too, no?


Yeah, I think that would have been best. 

However, I wouldn't/don't fault either of them for being hurt by how this shook down.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*



Mikedc said:


> I don't disagree, just pointing out there are different approaches to handling it "personally". He could say "Look, it wasn't all business", but this is Eddy's life and Eddy's decision. He chose to play, and it's based on sound advice whether we're still worried or not. That made the choice between him playing here and playing somewhere else. Not only do we care about him as a ball player, we care about him as a person and we want him close at hand. He could have Eddy getting up on the podium next to him and saying the (surprisingly) mature things he's said lately about the natures of the tests and the risks he's facing.
> 
> Will some people still blame Pax after all that? Probably so. But it comes with the job. Any job, really. And any risk. You're never going to satisfy everyone, but an honest and good faith effort by all parties will carry the day much more often than not.


There are different approaches, I agree, but I don't think Paxson made the wrong choice with what he did. Eddy Curry has been under the microscope for a long time now, and I guess the situation was destined to blow up. I figured things would be a grind before Eddy had heart problems, but that was just icing on the cake. I don't think Paxson was sure of Eddy before the heart problems, so there were several things to consider.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*

I'm sorry that I'm just posting up bits and pieces. I'm so used to better Bulls coverage on TV and used to getting up entire videos. Here's the "I reached out to Eddy" byte. But I see that bit is already in here :







John Paxson further clarifies why he had to trade Eddy Curry (10/4) 

I have to change the thread a word in the thread title to 'deserved' even after tribune has it in the present tense. I listened to the Pax clip over and he did use the past tense. It may seem trivial but it's an important piece of info.

Anyways they haven't resolved anything / talked or why would Pax and Curry say things like this to the media? It's bitterness all around.


----------



## lorgg (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserved from Eddy better than that"*

I agree with Pax. From day 1, EC has acted like a spoiled fat lil' mommas boy. I'm glad he's gone. The NY media gonna eat his lazy-no D playin-won't jumpin'-soft-momma's boy butt! Where momma gonna be with them fried fritters ...I guess JC will have to do the cookin'. I hope EC can fill the shoes of some great NY centers. He can't and won't because of his "heart".

Pax coulda sat him with the QO. What value would he have had next year sitting the bench all year with a "Heart" condition?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*



Darius Miles Davis said:


> what really gets me about this whole arguement is that many people on these boards don't really see both sides at all. It seems like you're either a Paxson lover or a hater. I wish everybody was willing to be complimentary at times, critical at other times, but level headed all the time?


That would be nice, wouldn't it? We should be like Tyson Chandler:



> ''I'm glad it's over for both parties,'' said forward/center Tyson Chandler, Curry's best friend on the team. ''I'm pretty sure this has been a stressful situation for Eddy and his family, and I know it's been a stressful situation for the organization because I see it every day on the faces of people walking around.
> 
> ''I'm just glad it's over for both parties. Now we have to move on.''


 Part of this:

http://www.suntimes.com/output/bulls/cst-spt-bull05.html


----------



## sojourner (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*

Long time lurker, my 2 cents. 

Excerpt from the other board
....
Besides offering to pay Curry $20 million over 50 years if he failed the DNA test, the Bulls were willing to give Curry $32 million guaranteed over four seasons if he passed the test. If he stayed healthy through four years, the deal would have grown to six years and $65 million, plus incentives. 

According to a team source, *Curry’s agent made a counteroffer on the deferred payments. So Curry may have been willing to take the DNA test if the price was right, but the two sides were never close to an agreement.*


Was it ever about rights and privacy when privacy is negotiable? Im glad Paxson made the deal. Back to lurking.....

from
Paxson won’t back off stance on Curry 
By Mike McGraw Daily Herald Sports Writer 
Posted Wednesday, October 05, 2005


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*



sojourner said:


> According to a team source, *Curry’s agent made a counteroffer on the deferred payments. So Curry may have been willing to take the DNA test if the price was right, but the two sides were never close to an agreement.*
> 
> 
> Was it ever about rights and privacy when privacy is negotiable?


Pax is the one that put the price tag on privacy. Heck, Pax put the price tag on requiring a player to retire due to a bad DNA test.

Good thing that Bulls have jib and don't counter-offer. Have to do things the right way.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*



Showtyme said:


> I don't know that anyone can fault Paxson if he's really concerned for Eddy's life. But with all the pressure, with Eddy being obstinate about his own health considerations, and with Paxson's main function and occupation being managing the team and the organization, I really feel like he was pretty strongarmed.
> 
> Many of you seem to be thinking that by trading him to NY, it invalidates the fact that he cares about Eddy's health as a first priority. I'd say that Paxson has repeatedly been denied the capability and cooperation to care about Eddy's health, so he's making the best possible decision he can.
> 
> ...


Ditto. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*



such sweet thunder said:


> You know what fellas:
> 
> I got Paxson's back on this one. This dispute is personal. At the core of this disagreement are fundamental misunderstandings between the two parties. Does anyone really doubt that Paxson truly believes that the DNA test is needed to protect Eddy?
> 
> He doesn't understand how Curry would recklessly play without fully exploring his medical condition. He doesn't understand why Eddy didn't jump on his conditional contract offer. He doesn't understand how he became painted as revolting using the test as a bargaining chip.


Reading over this again (great post by the way), I think this really gets to the heart of the matter. I can certainly understand that Pax wants "the best" for Eddy and there was a disagreement of what that was. But I have serious trouble understanding the apparent inability of Pax to at least acknowledge the other side of the issue. Whether he agrees or not.

From any practical perspective, that's not a good thing, and if even after the fact he still can't see it, it's easy to imagine how things got to this point in the first place. I mean jeez, most everyone here acknowledged the different sides in this mess; hell, even Eddy acknowledged it in those quotes he made. It just seems to me that in any negotiation, especially a difficult one where the other side has at least some claim to validity, completely failing to see where they're coming from on an issue (which is different from saying you agree with them!) is not a good thing.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*



sojourner said:


> Long time lurker, my 2 cents.
> 
> Excerpt from the other board
> ....
> ...


No it was never about rights and privacy for Curry camp. It was all about $$$. It was never about the right and privacy. Their main concern was that if Curry took the test, and results were positive, the big payday they had been waiting for 4 years is gone (at least from Paxon they weren't going to get what they wanted). Because of that possibility, DNA testing was never entered into their mindset. They have to go with their doctors' claim that he is healthy, not because of their expertise but because only following their advice (not Maron's) would open the gate to the big payday.

People tend to go deep to support their own arguments on this matter but I'd rather took it down simply.

One thing obvious was that both sides consider both Curry’s health and $$$.

Paxon thought Curry's health is obvious concern from personal stand and business stand. He went the way to take of both at the same time. He tried to be fair on both case (when Curry couldn't play, Annuity offer. If Curry is all healthy and all, he will get eventually what he wanted in the first place with incentive and all). Paxon didn't want to gamble on either stands, Curry's health and business side.

For Curry's camp, his health concern was out the door fairly early on IMO. For two reasons, a) nobody wants to believe he could drop dead some day. HE went out and get what he wants to hear from doctors he sought after. With that, they chose to believe Curry is fine and there'll be no problem in the future. b) Here they chose this path because of they have 100% confidence in doctor's findings but this path would allow biggest $$$ for them. 

So if any of them are gambling on Curry's health, it was obviously Curry's camp and it was the decision made solely based on financial motivation. Not people's right of privacy and all that. Stop that.

And also for the ridiculous implication that Paxon wanted to keep Curry cheap by lowballing him. Total nonsense. If that is what he was after, would you trade him for what he got from the Knick? OR would you just give Curry the money he wanted and keep him and say "Heck, I tried but it didn't work"? And also don't you think even after what they went through, if Paxon in the end offered him $$$ like Knicks did, would Curry say NO to that? I think Curry would gladly sign the contract from Bulls regardless of what happened this summer if $$$ was right.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*



Showtyme said:


> I don't know that anyone can fault Paxson if he's really concerned for Eddy's life. But with all the pressure, with Eddy being obstinate about his own health considerations, and with Paxson's main function and occupation being managing the team and the organization, I really feel like he was pretty strongarmed.
> 
> Many of you seem to be thinking that by trading him to NY, it invalidates the fact that he cares about Eddy's health as a first priority. I'd say that Paxson has repeatedly been denied the capability and cooperation to care about Eddy's health, so he's making the best possible decision he can.
> 
> ...


 :boohoo: Cry me a freaking river.... Get over it Pax.. 

Pax felt confident in his decision with pressing Curry for a DNA test. 
If he feels in his heart he did the right thing.. live with your decision and MOVE ON!

Stop talking about it.. close the door on it!


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*



Chicago N VA said:


> :boohoo: Cry me a freaking river.... Get over it Pax..
> 
> Pax felt confident in his decision with pressing Curry for a DNA test.
> If he feels in his heart he did the right thing.. live with your decision and MOVE ON!
> ...


Not so fast, my friend. We are talking about something happened less than 24 hr ago. I am sure Paxon will get over it. But for now you might have to hear some more form him or Curry. They both will move on but like I said, like I sad ... Not So Fast. Otherwise why are we still talking about it here, right?


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*



lgtwins said:


> Not so fast, my friend. We are talking about something happened less than 24 hr ago. I am sure Paxon will get over it. But for now you might have to hear some more form him or Curry. They both will move on but like I said, like I sad ... Not So Fast. Otherwise why are we still talking about it here, right?


I don't have a problem with him whining to the press.. it's good reading/listening material when I am here at work .. watching time fly by.

He is seeming to get more defensive by the minute. But like you said.. Not So Fast. Really Pax can talk about this all year.. my only hope is that he fix this roster.. because *Newsflash* we don't a true center on our roster or one that scares any other team.. if you will.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserved from Eddy better than that"*

I don't want to bash Paxson *too* much for this. I realize that Pax, like Krause before him, often ends up between a rock and a hard place when having to enforce ownership's hard line. There is no doubt in my mind that this is the basis of some of the anger and frustration he's expressing -- Pax probably wasn't able to handle this situation exactly the way he wanted to.

However, I have to say that I take great exception with anyone who feels Curry's comments were out of line or represent some sort lack of gratitude or good taste. Even if you assume the Bulls had nothing but genuine concern for Eddy's well-being, their actions did nothing but belie that concern. Eddy, find a doctor. Eddy, find insurance. Eddy, find a sign-and-trade. Reggie Lewis. Bash him for "resisting" a test that's illegal in 40 states and will soon be illegal nationwide. Simply put, the Bulls made it us-against-him from the get-go. This is how they conduct business.

The next couple of days are going to be interesting as I expect the New York media to offer a lot more insight into Eddy's medical tests and condition than what we've gotten so far. Here's a quote in today's Times from Maron that has me wondering again how and why the Bulls could have possibly chosen the DNA test to represent their uncrossable line in the sand:



> Experts have issued conflicting opinions on Curry's case. Dr. Barry Maron, director of the Hypertrophic Cardiomyopathy Center at the Minneapolis Heart Institute Foundation, examined Curry and recommended that he undergo a DNA test. The test is limited in what it can reveal.
> 
> "It can only prove you have it, but not prove you don't," Maron said.


We've been over this a million times before, but I think it bears one final mention. The test is wildly imprecise in terms of false negatives. A positive result is no reliable predictor of ever developing clinical HCM. A positive or negative result will have no impact on the breadth and frequency of conventional testing Curry will need to undergo for the rest of his playing career.

Putting all the eggs in the basket of the DNA HCM test just doesn't seem rational to me.


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*

Great opinions everyone, very informed and impassioned.

The big question that I have not seen as being properly addressed is timing; "why did this deal have to come down at the last possible hour?"

I will never understand why this had to infringe on the start of camp, where the emotion and distraction levels were bound to be high. This impasse developed many months ago, and the differnces between the side seemed clearly drawn. Did somebody feel that one side was going to reverse positions and agree to something that they were morally opposed to?

I think this deal was there 45-60 days ago.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*



> I dunno. It doesn't seem clear to me whether Paxson is referring to before or after things were settled. If it's before, he doesn't get it. If it's after, I agree that I don't see why he should expect a grateful Curry.


Having read today's articles which provide better context for the quote, he is referring to before the deal. I agree that under those circumstances, with a potential legal dispute pending, that Curry not returning calls was probably at the direction of his agent and counsel. Paxson should not fault him for that.



> Curry's response seemed pretty careful not to actually say he thinks the Bulls were driving down his value, though he certainly holds it out as a possibility. Here's the quotes in the article (emphasis mine)


That is why I used the word "suggested". He certainly floated it out there as a possibility. He used "if" for both the good and bad motive options. Its obviously emotional for both guys. I expect Paxson to shut up about it soon. I expect Curry to continue to talk about it. Not for lack of class, but because he won't have a choice. The New York media is going to hound him and question him about it all the way up to the start of the season and beyond.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*



mizenkay said:


> why'd you delete that? it is kinda tragic.
> 
> pax had his howard roark moment. he really believes he is right. and now he needs to move on.
> 
> ...


My original point, which I erased, is that I am continually struck by the tragic nature of this dispute. 

King.
Set me the stoups of wine upon that table,--
If Hamlet give the first or second hit,
Or quit in answer of the third exchange,
Let all the battlements their ordnance fire;
The king shall drink to Hamlet's better breath;
And in the cup an union shall he throw,
Richer than that which four successive kings
In Denmark's crown have worn. Give me the cups;
And let the kettle to the trumpet speak,
The trumpet to the cannoneer without,
The cannons to the heavens, the heavens to earth,
'Now the king drinks to Hamlet.'--Come, begin:--


We all know whats up in the next scene. We are left hoping to god that it doesn't come to be. I'm stuggling to frame this story.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*



SPIN DOCTOR said:


> Great opinions everyone, very informed and impassioned.
> 
> The big question that I have not seen as being properly addressed is timing; "why did this deal have to come down at the last possible hour?"
> 
> ...


Because Paxon really didn't want to trade him no matter what other posters implied here. If not, you are right. Paxon should have traded him long time before the training camp. But as it ended up, Paxon waited till the 11th hr for Curry to change his mind and follow Paxon's advice. Curry clearly didn't want it. So if it ever happens, it was bound to happend at the very last moment. Like I siad in other post, of all the trade he made, this one is not the one he wanted. He didn't want to trade him under his plan, period. He had no choice but to trade under the circumstances.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*



lgtwins said:


> Because Paxon really didn't want to trade him no matter what other posters implied here. If not, you are right. Paxon should have traded him long time before the training camp. But as it ended up, *Paxon waited till the 11th hr for Curry to change his mind and follow Paxon's advice*. Curry clearly didn't want it. So if it ever happens, it was bound to happend at the very last moment. Like I siad in other post, of all the trade he made, this one is not the one he wanted. He didn't want to trade him under his plan, period. He had no choice but to trade under the circumstances.


Curry has a mother and father and if Pax didnt get them onboard from the start why would he think Curry would change his mind ?

If Pax was so adamant about the dna test he shouldve said so before he gave him the QO .If he does then maybe we have Lorenzen Wright and Bonzi wells right now.

There really is no excuse for lowering his value like that in the media and then caving and trading him .I understand he was pressed into a corner but it was mostly due to his own boyscoutish behavior and basically lack of respect for Curry and his family.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserved from Eddy better than that"*

Curry should be thanking Pax. If he wants to go to NY, he got his wish. AND he got the big contract he wanted, to boot.

On the other hand, Pax didn't need to go whining to the press about it. A lawyerly-like answer would have been the perfect thing to give. Something like "we did what we thought was right, and things couldn't be worked out; we wish Eddy well in NY."


----------



## Nobull1 (Oct 6, 2002)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*



SPIN DOCTOR said:


> Great opinions everyone, very informed and impassioned.
> 
> The big question that I have not seen as being properly addressed is timing; "why did this deal have to come down at the last possible hour?"
> 
> ...


Because of Bulls ownership. They are great for drama and it always about the Benjamins for them.
Why do I say this.
1. The Horace Grant contract
2. Michael Jordan I am going to regret paying this.
3.Rodman contract took to the 11th hour
4.Elton Brand I do not beleive it was Krause because loved Elton.
5. Brian Williams he had relative value still he could have meant one more ring.The Bulls team was older and gave them a great bench player who matched up to younger players Like AD.Still they lowballed him.

Sox 
1. greg maddux lowballed him back in 1991 or 90. Reisdork offered the lowest contract of anyone and least years.
2. A-Rod they offered like 9 million per year. He got 240 million.

Reisdork is great at making money and is big believer in risk control. He would not paid Eddy 60 million if he was healthy. Because of the questions about Eddy's work habits.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*



Nobull1 said:


> Because of Bulls ownership. They are great for drama and it always about the Benjamins for them.
> Why do I say this.
> 1. The Horace Grant contract
> 2. Michael Jordan I am going to regret paying this.
> ...


Brian Williams could have only played for the minimum. Cant blame Krause, JR or anyone for that. It was understood when they signed him that he wouldnt come back and everyone was totally clear on it.


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserved from Eddy better than that"*

First Pax is just looking for a little respect and some class from someone he tried to do his best for. A simple thank you to the bulls organization, etc. It goes a long way. But Eddy's still a kid and you can't expect a kid to act like a grown up.

Pax is dissappointed for what he's taking as Eddy's ungratefulness. But it's probably just immaturity.

And I think Pax made the right call here. He probably suspects there has been more than the 2 episodes Eddy mentioned. (I do) Anyone remember Eddy begging the coach to take him out of the game after running up the court early 1st quarter one game? How can you look at that stuff, beyond all doubt, as just being out of shape now? Would you feel confident that's all it was in the future? When he begs to come out of the game for being 'winded?' 

Pax made the right call. He does deserve some respect from Eddy ( and his momma).


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserved from Eddy better than that"*

Pax needs to get off his high horse and call Jerry Krause. YES, JERRY KRAUSE. He seriously needs to learn a lesson in how not to deal with media. Paxson is looking like an immature twit with his comments recently. He is a great GM but clearly doesnt have a freaking clue on how to handle the media or the personal feelings side of it. Its days like this that I wonder what Krause would be doing. Certainly Jerry wouldnt be crying, literally crying, in the press.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserved from Eddy better than that"*



MagillaGorilla said:


> First Pax is just looking for a little respect and some class from someone he tried to do his best for. A simple thank you to the bulls organization, etc. It goes a long way. But Eddy's still a kid and you can't expect a kid to act like a grown up.
> 
> Pax is dissappointed for what he's taking as Eddy's ungratefulness. But it's probably just immaturity.
> 
> ...



For what exactly? Telling him he wont play him unless Eddy takes a DNA test, something that is illegal basically everywhere in the US? Letting this dog lie to the last second by not making a real offer until a few days left in the offseason? By talking to the press, very openly, about Eddys personal matters? By ignoring the advice of all of Eddys doctors? Should Eddy be sending him some roses and chocolates for that? Give me a break.


----------



## Nobull1 (Oct 6, 2002)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*



rlucas4257 said:


> Brian Williams could have only played for the minimum. Cant blame Krause, JR or anyone for that. It was understood when they signed him that he wouldnt come back and everyone was totally clear on it.


 One out of six then but I do remember Williams complaining about a lack of an offer.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserved from Eddy better than that"*

From a Pax supporter... - the whole "I deserved from Eddy better than that" is wrong. Both sides did what they felt they had to do. It appears as if both sides were very emotionally invested in what went on. It happens. Pax saying that he deserves better from Eddy though, is not right. It's over and done with. Time to move on. Eddy is a Knick and that's all there is to it. I kinda like a DaBulls-type response... Something to the effect that they tried to do what they felt was best and it didn't work out. Wish Eddy the best and wipe your hands of the situation. At this point, trying to justify his position or somehow trying to still come across as caring for Curry's best interests (although I feel that truly is what Pax had in mind/intended) is pointless.

He should be focusing on what he has, not what he lost.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserve from Eddy better than that"*



lgtwins said:


> BPaxon waited till the 11th hr for Curry to change his mind and follow Paxon's advice.


This is a very important point. While nothing is definative, I do think you are very wrong. IMHO, it's Paxson that waited until the 11th hour to put the DNA requirement and severance package together for Curry. 



> September 2, 2005,
> 
> "Bulls operations chief John Paxson engaged in preliminary contract talks Tuesday with Eddy Curry's agent, Leon Rose, who was in town to visit his client. ''We had a good discussion,'' Paxson said. ''Again, we're just in the beginning stages of this thing. You look at how long this thing with Tyson [Chandler] has gone on, and Leon and I have just started on Eddy. There are a lot of issues to work through with Eddy." Chicago Sun-Times



There was a quote that this Retirement deal was put on the table a couple of weeks ago. Paxson that didn't want to negotiate. Paxson that said take it or leave it. Paxson that then went to the Score and tried to publicly sway into accepting the deal.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserved from Eddy better than that"*

Did he say anything good about the guys he got back in the trade?


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

*Re: Paxson : "I deserved from Eddy better than that"*



DaBullz said:


> Did he say anything good about the guys he got back in the trade?


Now that is a very good question! :clap:


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

*Trib: Feeling Hurt on Both Sides*



> "I have to wake up to read a newspaper with John Paxson having an attitude," Curry said. "I should have an attitude. If I can live with decisions that are made without pointing fingers, so should they."


lol...what a *****

then the best one




> "If they honestly care about my well-being, it's OK," Curry said. "If it was a ploy to get Eddy for cheap, they were not dealing in good faith."


"Eddy's gonna get you John Paxson... Let Eddy Go!"

"Eddy's Down!"


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Trib: Feeling Hurt on Both Sides*

http://www.chicagotribune.com/sport...ct05,1,7476821.story?coll=chi-sportsbulls-hed



> The bitter and hurt feelings came through loud and clear Tuesday.
> 
> Bulls general manager John Paxson, still upset over the fallout of Eddy Curry's contract negotiations and criticism of the Bulls' request for DNA testing, said he was disappointed that Curry had not responded to phone calls, e-mails and messages conveyed through Curry's agent.
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Trib: Feeling Hurt on Both Sides*

That was posted a day or two ago


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

merge and a bump...


(and a dosey doe and alamande left)


----------



## Nobull1 (Oct 6, 2002)

*Re: Trib: Feeling Hurt on Both Sides*



jimmy said:


> lol...what a *****
> 
> then the best one
> 
> ...


Actualy John is acting like a little b***h in my opinion.


----------

